# SFC Weathers



## Gunz (Oct 4, 2014)

God Bless and Hand Salute

http://www.shadowspear.com/2014/10/sf-soldier-killed-in-afghanistan/


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Rest in Peace SFC Weathers.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 4, 2014)

Blue Skies


----------



## Grunt (Oct 4, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 4, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 4, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## 8654Maine (Oct 4, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## CDG (Oct 4, 2014)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 4, 2014)

RIP Brother.


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 5, 2014)

Rest in Peace SFC Weathers. Thank you for your service.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 5, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 5, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Squidward (Oct 18, 2014)

SFC Weathers was in the company I just fell into. The service at Arlington was very well done, and the Old Guard was a model of precision and decorum. A lot of brass showed up from USASFC, USASOC and the 7th Special Forces Group(A). It made my heart glad to see the level of support shown to his family.

SFC Weathers died in a pile of brass as a warrior. Respect brother and til Valhal.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------

